# I have never been to a furry convention...



## Authur (Jun 4, 2014)

It's pretty unfortunate...     So what goes on over there?  Like I know what goes on when it's like, on paper, but what's it like at one if those things?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 4, 2014)

You're not alone. I haven't been to one either. I'm curious about what it's like too.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 4, 2014)

From what i can gather, buying shit, selling shit, fursuiting, abnormally high amount of huggin, drinking, gaming, and bad smells.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 4, 2014)

Forget it. It' isn't worth the time. You could meet people like me IRL and believe me, you wouldn't like it.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's a fun thing- my town has railway links to both London and Birmingham but I still haven't even looked into going to one!

I mean, I see how it could be pretty fun, but if I were to go I'd rather travel with someone; my parents would be more likely to let me hop on a train and travel to some other city if I was accompanied.
And I don't know any furries personally! Haha.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 4, 2014)

Neither have I, plan to keep it that way, but I plan on going to my first convention of any kind this fall. It's an anime convention.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 4, 2014)

A gigantic social event with stuff related to the fandom. So a bunch of furries together in one convention center.


----------



## Troj (Jun 4, 2014)

For me, it usually goes like this:

Wander around looking at costumes/fursuits by myself, and taking photos.

Look at the panel schedule, and consider which, if any, I might want to attend.

Go through the Dealer's Den. Chat with vendors and buyers. Think about what, if anything, I might want to buy or commission.

Wander/take photos some more, and/or attend panels.

Sooner or later, I will either bump into old friends, or have a nice conversation with someone new, and this will often lead into doing lunch or dinner somewhere.

Whereas Day One of any given con is usually spent largely by myself, the following days (especially the evenings) will typically involve more activities with friends, and more social or group activities. 

In the evenings, I will typically attend the raves, karaoke, the dance competition, the masquerade, and/or the talent show, depending on what's scheduled.

I might visit the Dealer's Den additional times, if I feel I missed seeing some things, or if I saw something that might be worth buying. 

After the con, I will be so sleep-deprived and so drained from interacting with people and being on my feet for three days straight that I will usually hole up  for two or three days after the con. Then, after I've recovered, I will have minor post-con depression, and wish that the con were still going on.

After a particularly good con, I will also have this uncontrollable urge to share my photos with anyone who can be cornered long enough, so watch out .


----------



## dogit (Jun 4, 2014)

I have been to mcm, I'd like to go to a furry con. Ye I mostly look at pannles and stuff ^^


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jun 4, 2014)

It all depends on who you're with. I don't recommend going alone thinking everyone's going to welcome you with open arms, don't get me wrong the average furry at a con is usually pretty friendly but don't expect invitations into their social circle. If you're with a small group of people, it's easier to mesh into other friend groups and meet people, me and my friends were invited to a hotel room party after letting 2 furs bum a few smokes off of us. 
This is based on my own experience though, if you think you can have fun by yourself go for it but I did that once and it was a drag. It's way more fun to drink all day with your friends and wander the con.


----------



## Inpw (Jun 4, 2014)

Never been to a con and and only recently started to take this crap further than the pc screen. Myself and a small group of furries are trying to bring back south afrifur. Not really a con but a well organised meet up and is hoping to gain some talent inside the fandom to maybe level up the status of this thing to a very, very tiny con.

Met like 22 furries in the last 5 weeks. It was... erm... interesting.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 4, 2014)

My condolences mate.


----------



## Wydo (Jun 4, 2014)

yea lol I was like that until the first irl fur I ever met said hey you should come a furmeet and I have not missed a single one since xD and I plan to never miss a scouse furs one if I cant help it! I cant wait to go to the con though in Liverpool next year though and its just a bunch of furries being chill and talking tbh at furmeets and cons are like just that but bigger and getter I think tbh.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 5, 2014)

I went to CFZ in the UK this year, which was the first ever con I had gone to, and one of the best experiences of my life, I was lucky enough to already know a whole bunch of people who were going who looked after me (Made sure I was constantly intoxicated).
I wasn't too huge on the panels and events and such, but the night scene was amazing and I met so many other awesome peeps
Cons aren't for everyone though as I'm sure you've gathered from previous replies, but if you got some good friends to go with/meet with there, it's worth a visit if you ask me


----------



## RagehoundRaver (Jun 7, 2014)

I've never been either, but I did bump into a very pleasant fursuiter when I was at NYCC


----------



## DragonsMaw (Jun 16, 2014)

I have never attended one myself either. 
I will be applying to get a table at Furry Fiesta 2015 though.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 16, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> A gigantic social event with stuff related to the fandom. So a bunch of furries together in one convention center.



*OH GOD THE HORROR
*


----------



## Astus (Jun 17, 2014)

I recently went to an anime convention, and though I don't watch a lot of anime (as much as the people I went with) it was still a great time. What our day really consisted of of us walking around looking at the cosplayers and heading to various panels and eventually the dealers area where we spent all of our money on cool shit. Now I'm starting to watch more anime based on the multitude of recommendations given to me by complete strangers and so far I'm satisfied with their recommendations


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 17, 2014)

Lots of drugs, kinky sex,  and alcohol. 
Pretty much sums up any kind of convention.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 17, 2014)

This may help https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/90992-Your-First-Con-What-to-expect


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 17, 2014)

I would like to go to one, sadly I'm on the other side of the world :/


----------



## Pantheros (Jun 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I would like to go to one, sadly I'm on the other side of world :/


join the club :/


----------



## Avlenna (Jun 17, 2014)

This is how it goes:

http://i.imgur.com/B6EkyNq.jpg    *â€‹click da link*


----------



## gmnchampion (Jun 19, 2014)

I've been to numerous anime and gaming conventions before and what I gather from others a furry convention is pretty much the same thing except with more of a furry theme.  At an anime convention you have people dress up in costumes of certain characters, the same at a furry convention.  Anime conventions have a dealer's room where vendors congregate so you can buy cool anime-related stuff, furry conventions have a dealer's den.  Both also feature artists that will try to get themselves out there through the convention.

I have yet to go to a furry convention, but I typically find cons to be a lot of fun and have met quite a number of people through them.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 19, 2014)

How does one go to a convention when one is working or in grad school (which is also year-long endeavor for some)? Hope there is a con near where you live? In that case, there is like one furry con I could attend, Califur. FC may be too far to go to since I would probably have to work the day after. In fact, why isn't it in the summer? It's at the time when most college students to back to classes. And BLFC might be during the semester, where my grad school work hours will be busier. And there is no way in hell I'm flying with a fursuit to other cons. 

I'm getting a suit in August, and want somewhere to perform as him besides in front of a webcam in my apartment. Any ideas?


----------



## epictoothpaste (Jul 31, 2014)

idk... haven't been to one. I went to a repti-con though, it was cool. prob not the same


----------



## jffry890 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Forget it. It' isn't worth the time. You could meet people like me IRL and _believe me_, you wouldn't like it.


_
>"Believe me"_
Nice try, Reichtangle.  You can't fool us twice.


----------



## YenaHyena (Aug 29, 2014)

To really enjoy a con you need to be in suit, most suiters want to hang with suiters.
You need to be unafraid to join right in, I mean stick your snout right in there.
Have a desire to interact with and entertain the crowd, find someone who's alone and invite them to hang out, lots of people are intimidated by suiters when they first see them in person. I am 6'2" tall, I am a monster hyena in suit, lol.
If your not in suit, hopefully you have a few suiter friends to hang with.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 29, 2014)

Uhhh, no. You dont NEED to be in suit to enjoy a con. Stop flailing around shit info.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Uhhh, no. You dont NEED to be in suit to enjoy a con. Stop flailing around shit info.



True, except for QuÃ©bec. As a resident of the province, I'm a loser since I don't have a suit. :V


----------



## DreamGraffiti (Aug 29, 2014)

I always thought of going to one, but I don't enough time on to spare.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 29, 2014)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> True, except for QuÃ©bec. As a resident of the province, I'm a loser since I don't have a suit. :V


Sorry for being a dick, I was in a crappy mood this morning. Insomnia is a bitch yo.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Sorry for being a dick, I was in a crappy mood this morning. Insomnia is a bitch yo.



I never thought you were a dick LOL. I just added that conformism seems to be stronger where I live for some reason. Like, I probably would not be considered cool by some local furs because I don't own a fursuit. Not that I give a shit or anything xD I'm not even sure if I'm ever going to have a fursuit one day...


----------



## FeralArrow (Aug 31, 2014)

I literally just came home from my first con. Here are some thoughts:

In general, the experience was fun. There were a lot of weirdos there... but hey. There are a lot of weirdos anywhere. I avoided the particularly creepy people.

I went with my mate, who is not super interested in the fandom, though he kind of understands it and abides. However, since I didn't know ANYONE there, I ended up attached to the hip with my SO. Because of that, I never really ended up talking to anyone other than the people I played Ultimate Werewolf with and the artists I commissioned from in the Dealer's Den. That's one thing that I am already regretting, since my major motivation for attending the con was to actually make friends within the fandom. Also, I'm under the drinking age, so some aspects of the fun were lost because of that. But I digress.

I think it was a good experience, and I definitely want to go next year. There were some fun panels, though a lot of the rooms ended up pretty barren, which was awkward. However, for a small con, it wasn't bad at all.

Basically everyone runs around, meets old/new friends, buys souvenirs (I got a pinup, two badges, some buttons, a comic, and a board game), and basically frolicks around in a furry-friendly environment.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm planning on attending Anthrocon next year.


----------



## Whines (Oct 6, 2014)

YenaHyena said:


> To really enjoy a con you need to be in suit, most suiters want to hang with suiters.



Not my experience, they're fun with or without.

If you like acting like a goofy mascot (and more power to you if you do!) then you'll probably have more fun dressed as one.


----------

